# New poll shows Warren up by 5 over Brown in Senate race



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Daily Beast 
*New poll shows Warren up by 5 over Brown in Senate race*
Boston Herald - ‎2 hours ago‎

By State House News Service Sen. Scott Brown, who has led Democratic opponent Elizabeth Warren in recent polls, trails Warren 46-41 in Public Policy Polling survey results released today.

People are dumb.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Here we go again, didn't the Boston Globe have Martha Coakley up by 10 the day before the Scott Brown/Coakley race? When will *the left* realize that most of us cannot be programmed?


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

The only useful poll is a stripper pole!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Wish away you Commie Bastards, wish away (if the our rigged poll saids it, then it must be true).


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I wouldn't put any stock into this article because this PPP is a private survey company. Check out its client lists. Shouldn't be any surprise...it only took me 3 clicks:

http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/clients/hire-ppp-clients.html


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey, she was the "intellectual inspiration " for the OccuFUCKS, show some respect. 


C U N T !!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

CBS Local 
*Brown, Warren deadlocked, poll shows*
Boston.com - ‎1 hour ago‎

(Boston Globe photos) Senator Scott Brown, a Republican, campaigned in Attleboro while Democrat Elizabeth Warren talked with voters in Boston.


----------

